# Reaching out for advice



## kfors2 (May 31, 2012)

I am a CPC-A who was certified last July. After all this time I finally have a job interview next week for a certified coder position. I have to get this job!! Now I'm nervous because I haven't been coding regularly since then. They know I require on the job training, etc so that's okay, but I am required to take an exam after the interview. It is only 8 questions and includes hospital in-patient, surgery and outpatient clinic visits.  I have all my books in front of me to study and refresh. Does anybody have any advice where I should start? I will say we didn't use the HCPCS Level II much in school and also never used Vol. 3 of the ICD-9 for hospital procedures, since the CPC is more for the physician practice. Any advice would be helpful. I want to use the right books and do well. Any interview advice wouldn't hurt my feelings either. Thank you and wish me luck!!


----------



## TjH111964 (Jun 1, 2012)

I WISH YOU LOTS OF LUCK!!!..don't have any advice, but I'm kind of in the same situation.  What can a CPC-A do on a daily basis to keep coding skills fresh until that first job comes along.  I received some great advice from Roxanne on an earlier thread.  Anyone else out there have suggestions?  I HOPE YOU LAND THAT JOB, kfors2, KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!


----------

